# Home Office Reference Number



## afterdivorceissues (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi there, 

My relationship ended with my Exhusband who was here under 5 year probation visa that he is married to an EEA citizen. i want to inform the home office that our relationship has ended and i'm no longer responsible for him. it depends on them if they want to curtail his visa or not , anyways. 


I'm now arranging the documents required to send it to home office. they are asking for Home office reference number but i don't know where i can find it, this is what it says on their website
"Home Office reference number (you’ll find it on letters sent from the Home Office)"

I went through letters we received from home office and there is nothing like Home office reference number written there. however i can see "CASE ID" and it starts with 014*******. Is that similar to Home Office reference Number?!!!!

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's in the form of the first letter of your surname followed by 6-7 digits, so like J1234567. If you can't find it, leave blank.


----------

